# Kenmore refrigerator model#59666253401



## Scotrick (Dec 15, 2011)

Not cooling or freezing. Electrical buzz cycles on and off. Fridge is still powered but not cooling. Buzz is loud and stays on for 10 to 12 seconds.
Help! dinner party around the corner. Any thoughts... Thanks


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

call a repair tech, you have either a bad compressor relay or a bad compressor all together. The buzzing is the relay trying to kick the compressor on


----------

